# Restoring solid rubber tires



## sgb45504 (Aug 5, 2012)

I saw a five minute quick bit on how to restore solid rubber tires on TV once.  Can't find it again,but now I need it.  I have a 1970s roadmaster tricycle and I am trying to repair the dry rot from the tires... Any advice other than get replacement ones?

Steve


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd like to see that, too! Never knew any other method of repairing semi pneumatic tires other than replacing them.

Dave


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 5, 2012)

*Rubber tires*

I have a tote full of hard rubber tires loaded up to go to Memory Lane swap meet. When looking for hard tires the size is usually stamped on the on the part thats covered by the rim. A 10" x 1.5 tire won't replace a 10" x 1.75 tire. You need the same size tire.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 5, 2012)

Speaking of 10" tires, you wouldn't happen to have a 10x1.25 tire in your Memory Lane stash to sell, would you? I have one and need one more for a set of rear wheels.

Dave


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 5, 2012)

*did they use the wintergreen oil to soften the tires?*

I'll be trying it on some old grip soon to see if it works.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 5, 2012)

I recently sold my Werlich tricycle project, the front tire was down to the wire in quite a few spots. The fellow that bought it repaired the front wheel with crack sealant (expanding foam in a can). The jury is still out though if this is going to work, I haven't heard back from him yet.


----------



## sgb45504 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't remember wintergreen oil.  I might try some though!


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 6, 2012)

Some people claim water and wintergreen but sounds like you need xylene, http://forum.cog-online.org/index.php?topic=31003.0


----------



## michladav (Aug 12, 2012)

*Hello*

Im newbie here just need some help from someone how to quickly replace my bikes tire?

Thanks


----------

